# genkernel fail compile "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id...USE_KLIBC

## jeffk

I'm building a kernel on Celeron 300A, Abit BH6 machine that hadn't been updated in a while. All updated packages are rebuilt and consistent (see emerge info below), but I'm having kernel build issues. The genkernel config was copied from a working Pentium III 1.4Ghz config, and only the processor type changed during menuconfig. Kernel is being built under the 2006.0 livecd, chrooted per handbook instructions, within screen. distcc was not active during this compilation, added to config afterwards.

Any ideas? Thanks.

```
*         >> Compiling 2.6.17-gentoo-r2 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.17-gentoo-r2 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r2

patching file include/arch/sparc/klibc/archsignal.h

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/divrem.m4

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/Makefile.inc

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/MCONFIG

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/smul.S

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/umul.S

patching file Makefile

patching file klcc/Kbuild

* klibc: >> Compiling...

* udev: >> Compiling...

Creating udev_version.h

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from libsysfs/dlist.c:30:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from udev_event.c:22:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev_event.c:23:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from udev_event.c:23:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from udev_event.c:28:

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from udev_event.c:34:

udev_libc_wrapper.h:143: error: static declaration of 'clearenv' follows non-static declaration

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:50: error: previous declaration of 'clearenv' was here

udev_event.c: In function 'get_devt':

udev_event.c:45: warning: declaration of 'major' shadows a global declaration

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/sys/sysmacros.h:16: warning: shadowed declaration is here

udev_event.c:45: warning: declaration of 'minor' shadows a global declaration

/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/sys/sysmacros.h:21: warning: shadowed declaration is here

make: *** [udev_event.o] Error 1

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

*

* InfiniBand support

*

InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_pit.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/common.o

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c: In function 'init_transmeta':

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c:12: warning: 'cpu_freq' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      mm/pdflush.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

kernel/power/pm.c:241: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:241: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:64)

kernel/power/pm.c:242: warning: 'pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:97)

kernel/power/pm.c:242: warning: 'pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:97)

kernel/power/pm.c:243: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:216)

kernel/power/pm.c:243: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:216)

--

  CC      kernel/audit.o

  CC      mm/truncate.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

  CC      kernel/auditfilter.o

kernel/auditfilter.c: In function 'audit_filter_user':

kernel/auditfilter.c:756: warning: 'state' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/read_write.o

  CC      ipc/msgutil.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

  CC      fs/file_table.o

ipc/msg.c: In function 'sys_msgctl':

ipc/msg.c:338: warning: 'setbuf.qbytes' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:338: warning: 'setbuf.uid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:338: warning: 'setbuf.gid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/msg.c:338: warning: 'setbuf.mode' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC      ipc/sem.o

  CC      fs/buffer.o

ipc/sem.c: In function 'sys_semctl':

ipc/sem.c:810: warning: 'setbuf.uid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:810: warning: 'setbuf.gid' may be used uninitialized in this function

ipc/sem.c:810: warning: 'setbuf.mode' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      ipc/mqueue.o

  CC      fs/bio.o

  LD      ipc/built-in.o

  CC      security/commoncap.o

fs/bio.c: In function 'bio_alloc_bioset':

fs/bio.c:169: warning: 'idx' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exfldio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg1.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exprep.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'sys_epoll_create':

fs/eventpoll.c:500: warning: 'fd' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD      drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.o

  LD      drivers/input/mouse/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/serio/serio.o

fs/udf/balloc.c: In function 'udf_table_new_block':

fs/udf/balloc.c:751: warning: 'goal_eloc.logicalBlockNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/udf/partition.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci.o

  CC      fs/udf/super.o

  CC      drivers/pci/quirks.o

fs/udf/super.c: In function 'udf_fill_super':

fs/udf/super.c:1358: warning: 'ino.partitionReferenceNum' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_sync.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.o

lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.c: In function 'huft_build':

lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.c:121: warning: 'r.base' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  arch/i386/crypto/aes.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/kernel/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/kernel/apm.o

  LD [M]  arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.o

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function 'suspend':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1193: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:26)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1247: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:26)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function 'check_events':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1368: warning: 'pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:26)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function 'apm':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1285: warning: 'event' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102_pas106b.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102_pas202bca.o

  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/sn9c102/sn9c102_pas202bcb.o

net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.c: In function 'help':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.c:298: warning: 'matchoff' may be used uninitialized in this function

net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.c:298: warning: 'matchlen' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/deftree.o

  CC [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/deflate_syms.o

  LD [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: drivers/acpi/processor.o - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data: from .text between 'acpi_processor_power_init' (at offset 0xee8) and 'acpi_safe_halt'

--

  HASH    klibc/libc.so.hash

  GEN     klibc/klibc.so

  BUILD   klibc/interp.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/nfsmount/main.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/ipconfig/main.o

usr/kinit/nfsmount/main.c:45: warning: pointer targets in initialization differ in signedness

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/nfsmount/mount.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/ipconfig/netdev.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.o

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:27: warning: missing initializer

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:27: warning: (near initialization for 'call.rpc.prog_vers')

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:28: warning: missing initializer

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:28: warning: (near initialization for 'call.rpc.proc')

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:29: warning: missing initializer

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:29: warning: (near initialization for 'call.rpc.cred_flavor')

--

  KLIBCCC dash/mystring.o

  KLIBCCC dash/options.o

  KLIBCCC dash/parser.o

  KLIBCCC dash/redir.o

dash/parser.c: In function 'readtoken1':

dash/parser.c:849: warning: 'prevsyntax' may be used uninitialized in this function

dash/parser.c:838: warning: variable 'out' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:842: warning: variable 'quotef' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:843: warning: variable 'dblquote' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:844: warning: variable 'varnest' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:845: warning: variable 'arinest' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:846: warning: variable 'parenlevel' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:847: warning: variable 'dqvarnest' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:848: warning: variable 'oldstyle' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:849: warning: variable 'prevsyntax' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:835: warning: argument 'syntax' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

--

* udev: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make j1  EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/1568.1542.20066.15982/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all" target...

* -- End log... --
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_pre2-r6 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 Celeron (Mendocino)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/mail/dspam /var/run/dspam"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr chroot cli crypt cups curl dba dga directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dv dvb dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode esd expat fastcgi fbcon fftw flac flash foomaticdb fortran freetds freetype gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk2 icq idn imagemagick imap imlib imlib2 innodb isdnlog jabber jpeg ldap libclamav libg++ libwww lua mad maildir maildrop mailwrapper mbox md5sum mdb mikmod mmx mng mono mp3 mpeg mpeg4 msn mssql mysql ncurses nls nptl oav odbc ogg oscar oss pam pcre pdflib perl php plotutils png postgis postgres pppd procmail psyco python quicktime readline reflection samba sasl scanner sdl session speex spell spl sqlite sse ssl svg tcpd theora tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l v4l2 vda vhosts virus-scan vorbis xml xmms xorg xv yahoo zeo zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
# cat /etc/genkernel.conf

# Genkernel Configuration File

# ===========GENKERNEL BASIC CONFIGURATION=============

# Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?

MENUCONFIG="no"

# Run 'make clean' before compilation?

# If set to NO, implies MRPROPER WILL NOT be run

# Also, if clean is NO, it won't copy over any configuration

# file, it will use what's there.

CLEAN="yes"

# Run 'make mrproper' before configuration/compilation?

MRPROPER="yes"

# Copy bootsplash into the initrd image?

BOOTSPLASH="yes"

# Override the arch detection?

# ARCH_OVERRIDE="x86"

# Mount /boot automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

# Save the new configuration in /etc/kernels upon

# successfull compilation

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"

# Use Color output in Genkernel?

USECOLOR="yes"

# Add new kernel to grub?

# BOOTLOADER="grub"

# Clear initramfs cpio cache dir

# CLEAR_CPIO_CACHE="yes"

# Clear build cache dir

# CLEAR_CACHE_DIR="yes"

# =========GENKERNEL LOCATION CONFIGURATION============

# Variables:

#   %%ARCH%%  - Final determined architecture

#   %%CACHE%% - Final determined cache location

# Default share directory location

GK_SHARE="/usr/share/genkernel"

# Location of helper-scripts

#GK_BIN="${GK_SHARE}/bin"

GK_BIN="${GK_SHARE}"

# Location of the default cache

CACHE_DIR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/%%ARCH%%"

# Log output file

DEBUGFILE="/var/log/genkernel.log"

# Debug Level

DEBUGLEVEL=1

# Default location of kernel source

DEFAULT_KERNEL_SOURCE="/usr/src/linux"

# Default kernel config (only use to override using %%ARCH%%/kernel-config-${VER}.${PAT} !)

# DEFAULT_KERNEL_CONFIG="${GK_SHARE}/%%ARCH%%/kernel-config"

# Configuration file for busybox

BUSYBOX_CONFIG="${GK_SHARE}/%%ARCH%%/busy-config"

# BusyBox Version

BUSYBOX_VER="1.00-rt-mdstart.plasmaroo"

# Busybox bin-cache location, to store pre-compiled busybox

# binary is just a bzip2 busybox executable

BUSYBOX_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

# Location of BusyBox source tarball

BUSYBOX_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}.tar.bz2"

# Directory created after busybox tarball is extracted

BUSYBOX_DIR="busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_VER="0.9.15-pre4"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/module-init-tools-${MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_VER}.tar.bz2"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_DIR="module-init-tools-${MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_VER}"

MODULE_INIT_TOOLS_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/insmod-%%ARCH%%-static-2.6.bz2"

MODUTILS_VER="2.4.26"

MODUTILS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/modutils-${MODUTILS_VER}.tar.bz2"

MODUTILS_DIR="modutils-${MODUTILS_VER}"

MODUTILS_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/insmod-%%ARCH%%-static-2.4.bz2"

DIETLIBC_VER="0.27"

DIETLIBC_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}.tar.bz2"

DIETLIBC_DIR="dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}"

DIETLIBC_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

DIETLIBC_BINCACHE_TEMP="%%CACHE%%/dietlibc-${DIETLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%-tempdir"

DEVFSD_VER="1.3.25-dietlibc-kernel25"

DEVFSD_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/devfsd-${DEVFSD_VER}.tar.bz2"

DEVFSD_DIR="devfsd"

DEVFSD_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/devfsd-${DEVFSD_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

DEVFSD_CONF_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/devfsd-conf-${DIETLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"

UDEV_VER="077"

UDEV_DIR="udev-${UDEV_VER}"

UDEV_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/udev-${UDEV_VER}.tar.bz2"

UDEV_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/udev-${UDEV_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

KLIBC_VER="1.2.1"

KLIBC_DIR="klibc-${KLIBC_VER}"

KLIBC_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/klibc-${KLIBC_VER}.tar.bz2"

KLIBC_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/klibc-${KLIBC_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

DEVICE_MAPPER_VER="1.00.17"

DEVICE_MAPPER_DIR="device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}"

DEVICE_MAPPER_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/device-mapper.${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}.tgz"

DEVICE_MAPPER_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/device-mapper-${DEVICE_MAPPER_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

LVM2_VER="2.00.25"

LVM2_DIR="LVM2.${LVM2_VER}"

LVM2_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/LVM2.${LVM2_VER}.tgz"

LVM2_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/LVM2.${LVM2_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc10"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

UNIONFS_VER="1.1.4"

UNIONFS_DIR="unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}"

UNIONFS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}.tar.gz"

UNIONFS_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}-tools-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

UNIONFS_MODULES_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/unionfs-${UNIONFS_VER}-modules-%%KV%%-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

E2FSPROGS_VER="1.38"

E2FSPROGS_DIR="e2fsprogs-${E2FSPROGS_VER}"

E2FSPROGS_SRCTAR="${GK_SHARE}/pkg/e2fsprogs-${E2FSPROGS_VER}.tar.gz"

BLKID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/blkid-${E2FSPROGS_VER}-%%ARCH%%.bz2"
```

```
# emerge klibc udev genkernel -pv

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/klibc-1.4.9  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-094  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.3.11d  0 kB
```

----------

## jmmf

Pretty the same is happening to me.

Ugly thing is, I desperately need the initramfs due to my AIC-7901 based RAID-0.  :Sad: 

----------

## arpad

The same problem here with GCC 4.1.1 and GCC 3.4.6 too...

It's very frustrating.

----------

## elfo

genkernel 3.3.11d always FAILS.

I need the initramfs/rd thing too (i think) because my root partition is on a sata drive (sata_nv i think... but it is not enough to compile it in the kernel...)

I try downgrading genkernel and see if things get better.

----------

## arpad

I made success with genkernel-3.4.0_pre4. The previous versions not works for me. I needed to unmask this package with

```

echo '>=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.0_pre' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

I hope it will be unmasked soon...

----------

